# con circuito 555 y contador CD4029



## kurtco (Oct 15, 2008)

hola, a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano, tengo el siguiente circuito que adjunto en un jpg, el circuito consta de un oscilador astable 555 en combinacion con un contador CD4029 y funciona de la siguiente manera:

al conectarle la alimentacion, el oscilador 555 comienza a dar pulsos, y el contador CD4029 esta cargado con el numero binario "0000" y en estado de reposo. Una vez pulsado P1 necesito que el circuito "?" me de un pulso positivo continuado para escitar el rele, en ese momento el contador empezaria a contar hasta obtener el numero binario "0010", en ese momento la patilla 11 del contador mandaria un pulso positivo que accionaria otra vez el circuito "?" y este pondria la salida de "?" a cero. 

en resumen, el circuito que necesito tendria la siguiente funcion, al mandarle a su entrada un pulso positivo, daria a la salida un pulso positivo, y al enviarle otro pulso positivo a la entrada, pondria la salida a 0v, y asi sucesivamente.

enga un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

El "¿?" podria ser un Flip-Flop R-S


----------



## kurtco (Oct 16, 2008)

ummm, fogonazo puedes explicarme mejor como harias tu el circuito? es que yo estuve pensandolo y creo que no es lo que busco, porque si pongo un flip-flop RS, no me sirve metiendo un pulso positivo en S, porque cada vez que le meto un pulso positivo a la salida me daria siempre el mismo valor, yo lo que necesito es que metiendole manualmente a la entrada pulsos positivos, a la salida me de un pulso positivo y en el siguiente pulso uno negativo, y asi sucesivamente

adjunto lo que seria la tabla de verdad y un diagrama de lo que yo necesito

gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2008)

Lo que buscas es lo que hace un FF (entre otras cosas), mira la tabla del JK, tu salida seria Q y tu entrada el Clock, se mantiene "Activo" durante 2 flancos ascendentes y consecutivos del clock, también es un divisor por 2

*"J"* y *"K"* a nivel 1
*"Set"* y *"Reset"* a nivel 0







http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biestable


----------



## kurtco (Oct 16, 2008)

gracias tio jejeje


----------



## kurtco (Oct 16, 2008)

por ultimo, que antes se me olvido ponerlo, he estado mirando integrados que contengan flip-flops y he encontrado el "7470", tiene dos flip flop jk, de activacion por flanco.

Me recomiendas alguno en especial, o con el "7470" me valdria? 

Que precio puede tener este integrado?

venga gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2008)

Si estas trabajando con lógica CMOS, sigue con lógica CMOS, por ejemplo CD4027.
Esto es cuestión de gustos, no habría ningún inconveniente en emplear el 7470, ojo con la tensión de alimentación, los TTL son de 5V y tu tienes 9V.

Precio: CD4027 U$ 0,30


----------



## kurtco (Oct 16, 2008)

ok, usare el CD4027.

muchas gracias por todo


----------

